# Domino Jig



## mailee (7 Jun 2013)

I have to build some louvre doors and thought this might be a job for the Domino. I needed a slot cut on an angle though so after a bit of thought I came up with this home made jig. 



Yes I know it's a bit Heath Robinson but it does work believe it or not as can be seen in this next shot.



I had to build two jigs of course one for the left and one for the right side. It did take a bit of tweaking to get it right but I am happy with the results.



To ensure it was accurate enough I joined the two together using just the Domino dowels to make sure. 



That is the test done now to build those doors.


----------



## custard (9 Jun 2013)

Very ingenious, nice job!


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Jun 2013)

That's nice Alan,

How did you index as you went down the stile - mark each position and move to the next mark, or some sort of Domino-like peg on the jig? 

I can't run to a Domino, but I do have a nice Makita biscuiter now. I've been wondering about something similar for a while, as the DC wants a gable end fitted out for clothes airing - lots of cupboards with slatted shelves and louvres. I'm wondering if I can do something similar using small biscuits, as there's not much load bearing involved.

Any thoughts?

E.


----------

